# WELLINGTON | New Zealand | Hippest Little Capital on Earth



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Wellington is the capital city and second most populous urban area of New Zealand after Auckland. It is at the southwestern tip of the North Island, between Cook Strait and the Rimutaka Range. It is home to 393,400 residents. The urban area includes four cities: Wellington, on the peninsula between Cook Strait and Wellington Harbour, contains the central business district and about half of Wellington's population; Porirua on Porirua Harbour to the north is notable for its large Māori and Pacific Island communities; Lower Hutt and Upper Hutt are largely suburban areas to the northeast, together known as the Hutt Valley. Wellington also holds the distinction of being the world's southernmost capital city. In 2008, Wellington was classified as a Gamma World City in the World Cities Study Group’s inventory by Loughborough University. The 2010 Mercer Quality of Living Survey ranked Wellington 12th in the world. In 2011 Lonely Planet Best in Travel 2011 named Wellington as fourth in its Top 10 Cities to Visit in 2011, referring to the New Zealand capital as the "coolest little capital in the world".

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 1*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 2*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## arthur2012 arthur20 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pictures of Wellington!I want to have a short vacation there if I can have a good budget this December.I'll visit the beautiful places there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

arthur2012 arthur20 said:


> Thank you for sharing the pictures of Wellington!I want to have a short vacation there if I can have a good budget this December.I'll visit the beautiful places there!


You are most welcome and I hope that you get to see the city one day. Thanks for the comment mate :hug:


----------



## JET_ARGENTINA (Sep 13, 2012)

looks so, so clean


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

JET_ARGENTINA said:


> looks so, so clean


Like most of NZ it is very clean .... maintenance levels are very high and one can't help but feel good in that sort of environment :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 3*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 4*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 5*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

*Still the 'coolest little capital in the world'*

Lonely Planet's love affair with Wellington continues to blossom with the bestselling travel guide again crooning over the capital's charms. After last year declaring Wellington the "coolest little capital in the world" Lonely Planet's 16th New Zealand edition praises the city's "compact and vibrant" CBD for its artsy mix of theatres, galleries, boutiques, museums and a "cocktail- and caffeine-fuelled hospitality scene" that fairly "fizzes and pops among the throng”. It seems Wellington is not only charming, but also easy on the eye: "It's lovely to look at, draped around bushy hillsides encircling a magnificent harbour," one of the guide's five authors wrote. Wellington's seismic susceptibility rates a mention, while CBD traffic comes with a helpful warning for those who remember 1980s television - "negotiating the inner-city one-way system is like the Krypton Factor on acid". Analogies abound, with Wellington's entertainment scene described as "a bit like the Tardis: it looks small from the outside, but inside it holds big surprises". New Zealanders' welcoming nature and eagerness for travellers to enjoy their stay impressed the authors, as did our hardiness. After enduring a testing two years that included the Pike River coalmine explosion, the Rena oil spill, and two Christchurch earthquakes, the authors said "New Zealanders have soldiered on stoically, with the people of Christchurch proving remarkably resilient” ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 6*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 7*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 8*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 9*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 10*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ARTIFORT (Oct 5, 2007)

I really love this city and looks like it is now even better than before. Thanks for the wonderful imagery.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

ARTIFORT said:


> I really love this city and looks like it is now even better than before. Thanks for the wonderful imagery.


Most people love it, it is hard not to  Thanks for the comments mate and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 11*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 12*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 13*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 29*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 30*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 31*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Absolutely Positively Wellington :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Absolutely Positively Wellington :cheers:


:colgate:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 32*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 32*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 33*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 34*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 35*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Pure class :kiss:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Pure class :kiss:


:colgate:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 36*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 37*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 38*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 39*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 40*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 41*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 42*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*THE END*​


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

Just returned from Wellington. If Melbourne and San Francisco could reproduce, Wellington will be the result. It is a stunning city. 

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 1 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 2 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr​


----------

